# UCLA national champs.   Great game last night.



## socalkdg (Dec 6, 2022)

UCLA national champs.   Great game last night.  The emotion from both teams during and after was intense.  Even in losing Anson Dorrance called it "one of the greatest finals I’ve ever been involved in.”    Margueritte Aozasa has to be one of the calmest head coaches I've seen on the sidelines.


----------

